# Runaway Princess [NSFW] [Urban Fantasy] [CLOSED]



## Azelforest (Jul 27, 2021)

*- YOU MUST BE +18 ON YOUR PROFILE OR ELSE I WILL DECLINE -*
My Rules, Fandoms, Prompts, ect.

*Characters*

Sun Wu Fang (Or as her secret identity, Yin)

*What I'm looking for;*

- Character can be male or female. Can be human or non-human. Semi-dominant char's willing to switch it up.

(Fang is into someone who's headstrong and capable of taking the lead, but also has a lil bit of a soft side to those they trust. Optimistic. Funny. Bold. She likes those that are really strong, but are also humble. Someone who can handle both her and her fiery spirit, and isn't afraid to get down and dirty on the battlefield _or in bed._)

- 1-2 paragraphs at most. My starters are always long, don't worry.
- Reasonable response time (once a day / week at least)
- I prefer Discord but if you can't that's fine. It's optional.
- No godmods, overpowered characters, I'm looking for a 50/50 mutual obligation.
- Do not control my character's, leave enough room in your post for my character to react.

-  I tend to try and reply at least once a week if I get super busy, if  you're gone for a week and I'm still interested I will msg you. If I'm  no longer interested in the rp I will tell you. I'm very straightforward  so please don't take it personally if I say I don't want to continue.  It's not you per-say more so than it's just my interest shifting again.

(Should smut be involved later on)
- Chemistry, Romance, Angst, Drama
- Doesn't have to be canon, could be a one-night stand.
- No weird fetishes (mutual's only) [The most I'll end up offering is a little bit of Bondage / Biting]
- Please have a reasonable amount of experience with smut rp. If you need tips, I've got some!


*Location and Grounding*

(If you're aware of the show Lego Monkie Kid then be aware she's based heavily off of that. You don't HAVE to know of the show to rp however. As a lot of stuff will eventually be explained through context.)

Can take place anywhere in the world really, but my character's homeland is China. I plan on having the grounding of this rp in a city. Maybe sometime during the Summer.

This RP world consist similar to ours (humans aplenty) but where magical creatures and the like live right out of our sight and mind. They're still there, but Glamour magic keeps humans blind to the point even your best friend could be a demon! (Or an anthro / ect!)

Modern / Fantasy / Casual / Action / Plot-driven Romance

*Prompts

Name: A fortuitous meeting

Summary:* My char stumbles upon yours getting cornered in an alleyway, reasons being can be worked out, that being said she doesn't hesitate to come to your char's aid. And after exchanging a few thank you's, part ways, only to meetup eventually once more in a cafe or something, where the two bond and grow close. However, as tender and innocent of a relationship it seems, many untold truths lie in waiting. Will their relationship push past these obstacles, or die trying?


*Name: Up for grabs

Summary:* While minding their own business, your char comes across a scene of a large hulking brute overshadowing a young lady. Stepping in your char defends mine, and after teaming up to take the brute down, mine decides to thank yours with an evening of drinks and fun. (Which could eventually lead to some smut if you'd like.) Could be a one-night stand, where in the morning your char finds 'Yin' having bailed.

(However if you'd like to continue)

Having become a lil obsessed with them your char attempts to track her down, only to find them back at the same club they were at before. Where after a bit of confrontation the two are found out by that same brute from before. Fighting the brute reveals themselves to be a demon, and after fending him off again she claims that he's just some guy who really wants to court her, but she's clearly not interested. (It's a demon thing.)

This could be your char's first interaction with a heavily magical deity, prompting them to begging 'Yin' to stick around longer because they wanna know more. She reluctantly allows them to be friends, but only because she's afraid her stalker is gonna try and eat your char out of jealousy. This could be where their relationship begins to grow and bloom into something more. Eventually leading her to reveal her true identity to them.


(I'm willing to craft custom prompts based off your char's bg if you'd like as well, but these are what I've got for the most part. You're welcome to offer up your own prompts!)

Question's in the comments, RP's in the DM's.​


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 28, 2021)

I would be interested, but I'm not very experienced with NSFW RP.  Just started doing it this past week, in fact.  If that would be an issue for you I completely understand; if not, I'd be glad to tell you more about my character!


----------



## Azelforest (Jul 28, 2021)

Tyll'a said:


> I would be interested, but I'm not very experienced with NSFW RP.  Just started doing it this past week, in fact.  If that would be an issue for you I completely understand; if not, I'd be glad to tell you more about my character!


The rp itself doesn't have to focus primarily on nsfw, I just like to have it as an option because that's sort of something I wanted to try with this character. But it's fine if you'd rather not.

As for your character, sure! I'd love to know more about them to see if they'd make a good fit for Fang.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 28, 2021)

Azelforest said:


> The rp itself doesn't have to focus primarily on nsfw, I just like to have it as an option because that's sort of something I wanted to try with this character. But it's fine if you'd rather not.
> 
> As for your character, sure! I'd love to know more about them to see if they'd make a good fit for Fang.


Oh, I'd be fine with that as an option as well!  What about my character do you want to know?


----------



## Azelforest (Jul 28, 2021)

Tyll'a said:


> Oh, I'd be fine with that as an option as well!  What about my character do you want to know?


Well do they have any references? A bio? History? Anything of the sort that would pertain to where and when the rp will be taking place?


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 28, 2021)

Azelforest said:


> Well do they have any references? A bio? History? Anything of the sort that would pertain to where and when the rp will be taking place?


Tyll'a has a bio and history, but for the life of me I can't seem to find where I put it.  I guess I'll have to write it down again, since I remember most of it.  That said, he's a character that I can always make changes to as far as bio and history for each individual RP.

As for references, I don't have a proper reference sheet, but I had some art commissioned of his nekomimi form (depending on the RP, he's either a nekomimi or a caracal, and I'm fine with either)








						C| PSDuckie by fyrewolfluna
					

╭━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━✘✘━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━╮. Commission for:. PSDuckie. ╰━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━✘✘━━━━━━ ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Azelforest (Jul 28, 2021)

Tyll'a said:


> Tyll'a has a bio and history, but for the life of me I can't seem to find where I put it.  I guess I'll have to write it down again, since I remember most of it.  That said, he's a character that I can always make changes to as far as bio and history for each individual RP.
> 
> As for references, I don't have a proper reference sheet, but I had some art commissioned of his nekomimi form (depending on the RP, he's either a nekomimi or a caracal, and I'm fine with either)
> 
> ...


Cute! I like basic designs. Makes em easier to draw. :3 And Nekomini is fine, they could be a spirit of sorts, one that thrives in the city off the vibes it has!

And that's alright, I mostly just wanna know some basic stuff like;

Name:
Age:
Pronouns:

Likes:
Dislikes:

Hobbies:
Weaknesses / What scares them:
Strengths / What they're good at:

Personality:

I think that'll do for now. Just to give me a basic idea until you can find their bio. :3


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 29, 2021)

Azelforest said:


> Cute! I like basic designs. Makes em easier to draw. :3 And Nekomini is fine, they could be a spirit of sorts, one that thrives in the city off the vibes it has!
> 
> And that's alright, I mostly just wanna know some basic stuff like;
> 
> ...



Name: Tyll'a Starr
Age: 32
Pronouns: He/Him

Likes: Good food, helping people
Dislikes: Slavers

Hobbies: I guess you could call helping those in need a hobby of his?
Weaknesses / What scares them: His own anger
Strengths / What they're good at: Good with magic and swordplay

Personality:  Tyll'a is extremely stubborn, and once he sets himself on a path, nothing will stop him from trying to achieve his goal.  He is also selfless to a fault, often putting himself into harm's way to help others.

Is that good?  Or should I add more?


----------



## Azelforest (Jul 29, 2021)

Tyll'a said:


> Name: Tyll'a Starr
> Age: 32
> Pronouns: He/Him
> 
> ...


Nope! That sounds good enough for me to work with. Which prompt of mine did you wanna go for btw? Or did you wanna make our own for this? Also do you have a discord or do you wanna rp on here in DM's?


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 29, 2021)

Azelforest said:


> Nope! That sounds good enough for me to work with. Which prompt of mine did you wanna go for btw? Or did you wanna make our own for this? Also do you have a discord or do you wanna rp on here in DM's?



I was thinking the "Up for Grabs" one, and I do have a Discord.  Tyll'a#6632


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Jul 31, 2021)

This sounds interesting. Can I join? Here's my discord: BridgeZlin#8056


----------



## Azelforest (Jul 31, 2021)

DDdiamonddog99 said:


> This sounds interesting. Can I join? Here's my discord: BridgeZlin#8056


Sorry about that, but my roster is currently full! Maybe next time.


----------

